# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  Racial recognition gene located on chromosome 7

## Maciamo

A new study pinpointed that children suffering from Williams syndrome, a rare neurodevelopmental disorder caused by a genetic defect, lack racial stereotyping. In other words they are unable to differentiate between racial and ethnic groups. It does not occur to them that a Caucasian, Black African and East Asian belong to different categories of people, although they can distinguish between gender and age normally.

Because Williams syndrome is caused by a deletion of about 26 genes from the long arm of chromosome 7, it is fair to assume that our neurological capacity to distinguish ethnic or racial groups from one another is located on one or several of these deleted genes on chromosome 7.

----------


## Marianne

So this means that humans are genetically "programmed" to distinguish between racial groups. Is there any information on whether these genes are also present in animals?

----------


## edao

_"Here we show that children with WS lack racial stereotyping, though they retain gender stereotyping, compared to matched typically developing children"_

Are they saying as default we are all genetically programmed to be racist?

How can you make racist behaviour illegal then if its proven to be a genetic trait? Surely you can't make laws telling people to react agaisnt their genetic make up. :Confused:

----------


## Wilhelm

> _"Here we show that children with WS lack racial stereotyping, though they retain gender stereotyping, compared to matched typically developing children"_
> 
> Are they saying as default we are all genetically programmed to be racist?
> 
> How can you make racist behaviour illegal then if its proven to be a genetic trait? Surely you can't make laws telling people to react agaisnt their genetic make up.


I think what is says is that we are genetically programmed to recognize races, not to be racist

----------


## edao

> I think what is says is that we are genetically programmed to recognize races, not to be racist


_"Here we show that children with WS lack racial stereotyping, though they retain gender stereotyping, compared to matched typically developing children"
__
stereotyping_
Sociology. a simplified and standardized conception or image invested with special meaning and held in common by members of a group: The cowboy and Indian are American stereotypes

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ethnic_stereotype

Racial stereotyping is surly a form of racism.

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> I think what is says is that we are genetically programmed to recognize races, not to be racist


There have been studies produced which indicate people of one race / ethnicity show subtle "defensive" propensities when they encounter those who are considerably dissimilar from them racially. It is not necessarily an innate racist inclination we are dealing with, but perhaps some primordial hard-wired instinct - a survival mechanism of sorts inherited from our ancient ancestors.

It has also been demonstrated that, psychologically, we tend to consider FIRST those characteristics that are different from us in other people rather than elements of similarity. The primacy of recognizing the "other"?

I'll try to find some material on this...

----------


## Wilhelm

> There have been studies produced which indicate people of one race / ethnicity show subtle "defensive" propensities when they encounter those who are considerably dissimilar from them racially. It is not necessarily an innate racist inclination we are dealing with, but perhaps some primordial hard-wired instinct - a survival mechanism of sorts inherited from our ancient ancestors.
> 
> It has also been demonstrated that, psychologically, we tend to consider FIRST those characteristics that are different from us in other people rather than elements of similarity. The primacy of recognizing the "other"?
> 
> I'll try to find some material on this...


Yes, I knew about this...but that would be xenophobia, not racism

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> Yes, I knew about this...but that would be xenophobia, not racism


No, it is not racism. However, we may be subconsciously driven by primal defensive mechanisms in our dealings with those different from us, at least when it comes to initial contact. It is biological, more than anything else.

----------


## LeBrok

> Are they saying as default we are all genetically programmed to be racist?
> 
> How can you make racist behaviour illegal then if its proven to be a genetic trait? Surely you can't make laws telling people to react agaisnt their genetic make up.


We are programed to be hunters/warriors but we also made killing illegal.

Recognizing differences in races is one thing, hating people because they are different another. And that's racism.

Recognizing racial or differnces among spieces is a vital for all group animals. Sticking to your kind increases chances of survival and procreation.

Even though we are programed to recognize differences even minute ones, we are not programed to like one race more than the other. For example, you can be white and raised by blacks and you will consider blacks your kind. 
It's all around us. Dog raised by humans will consider humans his/her kind and pack. Raise duck among chickens and it will always walk with chickens, etc.

----------


## Maciamo

> _"Here we show that children with WS lack racial stereotyping, though they retain gender stereotyping, compared to matched typically developing children"_
> 
> Are they saying as default we are all genetically programmed to be racist?


It depends what you mean by racist. Accepting the fact that humanity is divided in different-looking ethnic group isn't being racist. Racism is usually described as acts of physical or verbal violence against another racial group. Saying that genetic or physiological differences exist between humans isn't racism.

----------


## edao

American race study

Above is a link to a race study it would be interesting to see what peoples results are? It a short ten minute test. 

I'm not sure how scientific their approach is as I can't help feeling your dominance between being right or left handed would effect the results.

----------


## edao

http://scienceblogs.com/cognitivedai...ow_childre.php

Above is an article relating to the above test giving further insight into the test results.

_"Unlike the implicit task, these results do change over time, with each age group showing a significant difference from the other groups, and adults showing an equal preference for black and white faces. Though the implicit biases remain until adulthood, explicit biases appear to have been extinguished._
*This data certainly is compatible with the idea that people can claim they are "not racist," when their actions appear to contradict that notion.*"

----------


## edao

> It depends what you mean by racist. Accepting the fact that humanity is divided in different-looking ethnic group isn't being racist. Racism is usually described as acts of physical or verbal violence against another racial group. Saying that genetic or physiological differences exist between humans isn't racism.


I am mearly reacting to their use of language:

_"Here we show that children with WS lack racial stereotyping, though they retain gender stereotyping, compared to matched typically developing children"_

*Stereotypes are standardized and simplified conceptions of groups, based on some prior assumptions*. That to me would suggest a racist attitude?

Not being able to distinguish between the races is one thing, but to lack racial stereotyping is something different all together. Implying that normal children do work on racial stereotypes, and that this is someone genetically pre-programmed.

----------


## Sirius2b

He, he... 

Chromosome 7 also has other interesting genes... for example, many of them related with human conciousness and capacity to talk... 

Come here, babe... 



*kiss* (pure love)

----------

